# Another Nashbar- I blame JohnHenry and JustTooBig



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Just what I need is another project....

JohnHenry and JustTooBig have inspired me to build a cheap fixie... Nashbar has a sale( shocking I know).... 

I went with the $70.00 Vuelta fixed frame/fork for $70.00

I just ordered the frame a few minutes ago..... I have 99% of the parts already so I should have it built up as soon as the frame arrives next week....

Plan on plenty of black and red.........

Damn you two.........


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

He's shown some nice suff. I'm doing the Nekkid SS as my first "build". It sure looks good hanging in my garage with 4 coats of Carolina Blue. Can wait for the important stuff to start arriving.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

James6b said:


> He's shown some nice suff. I'm doing the Nekkid SS as my first "build". It sure looks good hanging in my garage with 4 coats of Carolina Blue. Can wait for the important stuff to start arriving.


cool...that makes 4 of us....it sounds like we have an offical "Nashbar" bike build off........


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

Yeah...but I get 10 bonus points for being a newbie.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

James6b said:


> Yeah...but I get 10 bonus points for being a newbie.


10 bonus points and a postive rep award:thumbsup:


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Cool, Dave. I have seen the Vuelta frames on Nashbar (been curious how they look in person).

$70 really cant be beat for hours and hours of fun.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

well, I'm prepared to be shamed by yet another great Hickey build. Can't wait to see it!

I think tcon's talking about doing a Nashbar build too.

If James6b gets "noob points", what allowance do we get for using existing parts?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Some pieces for the build.........


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

I vant to suck your blood!!!


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

_If James6b gets "noob points", what allowance do we get for using existing parts? _


None. I'm trying to use existing too. Unfortunately that may end up only being my saddle and some old SPD pedals. Everything else is going to be sold with the current Trek 1000. SS build this year then road in the spring.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wheels

Origin 8 hubs and rims.... Phil Wood cog.....28c tires...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

"Estimated Arrival:Oct 21, 2011
Status:On FedEx vehicle for delivery (FORT WORTH, TX )"

Holy crap....2 days from nashbar......I'll have it built this weekend


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> "Estimated Arrival:Oct 21, 2011
> Status:On FedEx vehicle for delivery (FORT WORTH, TX )"
> 
> Holy crap....2 days from nashbar......I'll have it built this weekend


awesome!

My frames arrived quickly, too.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Vuelta has arrived*

Ordered mine on Wednesday. Arrived today. Now I need to go pull all the parts together


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Finished,. and FWIW, this frame is worth $70.00... It weighs a lot but it has room for 32c tires and isn't bad at all.....


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Looks real good, Dave! I can't wait for a ride report.

What kind of red finishing tape are you using on your bar wrap?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

What was that - three days from frame ordering to bike built?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> Looks real good, Dave! I can't wait for a ride report.
> 
> What kind of red finishing tape are you using on your bar wrap?


Hardware store- Red plastic tape....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MikeBiker said:


> What was that - three days from frame ordering to bike built?


yeah......It went together quickly but to be fair, I had most the components assembled prior the frame arriving....wheels had tires, bar tape and brake lever installed

Tonight consisted of

1. Install headset
2. cut steerer
3. Install bars and front brake
4. Install cranks
5. Install wheels
6. Seat and seatpost
7. Chain

It took about 2hrs...


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey...that isn't the brake caliper pictured earlier! Looks great!


----------



## Cole3823 (Oct 24, 2011)

That does look wicked. 2 Questions for yah though. I've never done a build and am planning on doing something very similar. I'm curious what it would cost to put something like this together. also what kind of paint works best when painting all the different parts.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

To buy all the parts separately would end up costing around $500... I had most of the parts laying around.

The only thing painted on this bike is the headset spacers. The cranks, brake and wheels were purchased..


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Great job!!! All those spare parts came in handy. And a great sale price doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Smokeydave (Sep 14, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## James6b (Aug 22, 2011)

They're doing 20% off any one item so frame and fork for $60 (+ shipping). I'll be using this to get the fork for my Nekkid frame still hanging in the garage waiting for parts.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

very nice dave!

but i have a question... 

my eyes may be deceiving me but your frame looks quite a bit different from the frame in nashbar's pic.
the seatstay/seattube joints & the trackends do not seem to be the same.

did nashbar switch frames on you...or is it me? maybe i am getting googly-eyed in my elder years?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

markaitch said:


> very nice dave!
> 
> but i have a question...
> 
> ...


It's the same frame...it came with Vuelta decals..I just didn't put them on,....


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice!! Now, if Nashbar will get a SSCX frame, I'd be all over that.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> Finished,. and FWIW, this frame is worth $70.00... It weighs a lot but it has room for 32c tires and isn't bad at all.....


When you say "weighs a lot", do you have a reference point? 25 lbs? 30 lbs?

I've been getting "fixed curious" for a while now, and while I'd LOVE something light and sexy like a wabi, I just don't have the budget to buy a $1,000 fixie for use this winter.

So my two options are:

1.) Convert one of my old 5 speed road frames to fixed. I have two old bikes, a crappy Peugeot and a bottom of the line Schwinn, both from the early 80s. The Schwinn has dropouts that would work for converting to fixed gear. But the bike is HEAVY - as it stands right now, it is around 40 lbs - it's a freakin' porker. I know removing the shifters, one of the chainrings, and replacing the wheels will help, but the frame is just old-school, cheap 'n heavy 80's steel.

2.) Buy a cheap, mostly pre-built Fixie from Nashbar, Bikes Direct, etc. for around $300. (plus an extra $50 or so to buy some used Speedplay pedals off of Ebay so I can use my road shoes, and maybe another $50 to convert it to drop bars if I can't find one with drops already installed)

Both those options are going to result in a fairly heavy bike - not a huge deal, but I can't help but be tempted by the light-weight advertised by some of the higher-end bikes.

I'm also a little worried that since I'm accustomed to riding my fancy light road bike, getting a heavy fixie will have me enjoying it less.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

If crazy freaky sex had two wheels, this bike would be it. This bike is the isht.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ldotmurray said:


> If crazy freaky sex had two wheels, this bike would be it. This bike is the isht.


Thanks..... 

I've had this bike for a few weeks now.. I ride it almost every day.... It's my dedicated night riding and pub crawling bike,......

As for the Nashbar frame, it was worth $70.00...

Two things I don't like are the paint is fragile and the weight....but again, it was $70.00 for frame/fork and seatpost....I can easily live with with those two shortcomings...I love the geometry, bottle cage baze-ons, and the tire clearance..

32c tires rock on a fixed gear......If I changed the fork out to one with canti-studs, I could probably run 35c-38c front and back...hmmmmm..not a bad idea


----------

